# Strongylodon macrobotrys- Jade Vine



## albert (Sep 4, 2008)

photo was taken this morning- will sent another one when the flowers are open. Plant is native to South East Asia (Philippines). The creeper is growing all over my orchid house.
cheers
Albert


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 4, 2008)

Ha! Ha! Well isn't that something! Does it bloom? Is it easy to remove if it gets too invasive?


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 4, 2008)

very interesting!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 4, 2008)

I looked but couldn't find any photos of the flowers so keep us posted please. BTW, one thread said it doesnt like long days.


----------



## Elena (Sep 4, 2008)

Wow, that's really unusual-looking. Can't wait to see what the flowers look like.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 4, 2008)

Isn't that weird. Looks like giant purple toes with green toenails. :rollhappy:


----------



## practicallyostensible (Sep 4, 2008)

I LOVE THIS PLANT! It has the most amazing flowers. http://www.islandjamaica.com/graphics/jade vine.jpg


----------



## Kevin (Sep 4, 2008)

goldenrose said:


> Does it bloom?



Those are the buds in the picture. The flowers are amazing! I saw a huge one at Fairchild Tropical Gardens near Miami. They were having a garden display of blown-glass art, and I almost thought these flowers were part of the display!


----------



## Bolero (Sep 5, 2008)

That is freaky! I haven't seen this before, very interesting.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 5, 2008)

practicallyostensible said:


> I LOVE THIS PLANT! It has the most amazing flowers. http://www.islandjamaica.com/graphics/jade vine.jpg



Thanks Julia!



Kevin said:


> Those are the buds in the picture. The flowers are amazing! I saw a huge one at Fairchild Tropical Gardens near Miami. They were having a garden display of blown-glass art, and I almost thought these flowers were part of the display!



Definitely strange! Looks like it needs to be strong to support them!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 5, 2008)

practicallyostensible said:


> I LOVE THIS PLANT! It has the most amazing flowers. http://www.islandjamaica.com/graphics/jade vine.jpg


Oh! That one, they have one like that at the [Enid Haupt] Bronx Botanical Garden. Eorchids posted it here. There's an orange color similar plant across the door from it. Thanx Jules!


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 6, 2008)

Very very weird fluorescence!!!!! Interesting!!!!!


----------

